# Keith Cowie update



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Not sure if I'll get banned for mentioning "he who mustn't be mentioned"  but we've been out doing a bit of testing this weekend.

We've been at Shakespeare raceway with Keith this weekend. 

We did some map tweeking on the saturday morning for the new fuel, and a few very minor glitches. In the afternoon we had a little play at different launch techniques and suspension set-ups etc, and finished the day with a pair of 9.2's at 150 odd. 

Had a bit more of a play with set-up today and used the proper tyres to get a 9.02 at 140 odd (Will confrim the speed later) on street tires.


----------



## Drag'Mera (Aug 3, 2004)

How come the terminal speeds are much lower than last year considering the higher HP output?

Have you not given it full beans yet?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

This is good news. Hopefully I'll get a chance to see this at some events next year.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

I was there today, track wasnt that good IMO, not a lot of grip when i ran, on Keiths 9.27 run the launch was perfect, without the missing of third gear slightly that would have been sub nine without a doubt.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Congrats to Mick as well, 10.2 and a personal best for him in the Lemon, that nine aint far away now 

Unlucky about the diff tho mate, again!


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

well done keith 

You have got to see an 8 to warrant all that extra money on this build. 

Cord 

why are the terminals down ??


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

leggus said:


> Congrats to Mick as well, 10.2 and a personal best for him in the Lemon, that nine aint far away now
> 
> Unlucky about the diff tho mate, again!


Thank you mate for that.
car felt brill today.
I have some very good videos from inside the car.
Well i beat the time the car had done in Japan twice now.:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:
Time to take the Bride seats out and put the leather back in.


Mick


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Well done mick

Ha harrrrrrrrrrr - you been stripping bits out of your car mick?:thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Barrie said:


> Well done mick
> 
> Ha harrrrrrrrrrr - you been stripping bits out of your car mick?:thumbsup:


Sut up you :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Mick:squintdan :squintdan


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

well done mick ,top man :bowdown1: NISMOMAN


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Keith's car was truly AWESOME to watch today.
The runs i seen his terminals were 158 and 157 around there.
Thing we all have to remember is its the mans first time on the stripp in a year and a half.
For the people that have took there car on a drag strip you all know how hard it is.
He has a totally different set up.
I say fair [email protected] to him.

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

nismoman said:


> well done mick ,top man :bowdown1: NISMOMAN


Thank you.:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Mick


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Thank you mate for that.
> car felt brill today.
> I have some very good videos from inside the car.
> Well i beat the time the car had done in Japan twice now.:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:
> ...


Hi Mick,

You know how fond of your Lemon I am mate, so I wondered if you might be able to email and video captures you have made.

I'd love to see it action from the inside and always like to keep up with the latest news with the car.

Good to hear its out there doing what it does best Mick 

Glen.

email [email protected]


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

No problem mate.

I am in the prosses of loading them now so wont be long.

Got to say as well Big thank you to Abbey Tony. Mark. Dano. Everyone there at Abbey.:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: Thank you.
Not only my Lemons tuners but also good friends.


Mick


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

m6beg said:


> No problem mate.


Thanks Mick.

If you have any problems regarding encoding or editing the clips of the Lemon, let me know and I'll try and help.
I dabble occasionally in Video Editing on the PC so if you run into any difficulties fire me a PM mate

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Will do mate.
Got to say again. [email protected] i love that car. The noise it makes now jeeezzzzz. [email protected] heaven
Mick


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

And Mick, fair play to the lad who ran back to get the battery today so i could blow that tyre up!

Next in line with 9 psi isnt a good thing 

Thanx again mate


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

leggus said:


> And Mick, fair play to the lad who ran back to get the battery today so i could blow that tyre up!
> 
> Next in line with 9 psi isnt a good thing
> 
> Thanx again mate



That was John my brother. Top man is John:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 


Mick


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Absolutely :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Nice to see you today as well mate.

Mick


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Cheers mate, i need to spend a few quid on that car to get it up to speed, it was quicker in the summer with nice hot track, today i was losing heaps spinning on the start, also it was misfiring between 6000 to 7000 rpm, i was disappointed with it today, but thats life..

I'll get hold of Tweenierob before 28th hopefully and get it sorted


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

There you go AK-47 :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Jun lemon www.junsuperlemon.com In car footage of the 10.2 @144 mph RWYB - Google Video


Mick


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

m6beg said:


> There you go AK-47 :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> Jun lemon www.junsuperlemon.com In car footage of the 10.2 @144 mph RWYB - Google Video
> 
> ...


Magic, love it.

Hehe I had to laugh at the dash mounted gizmo that lost the battle against the G-Forces !

Proper car and no mistake.


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Thank you mate for that.
> car felt brill today.
> I have some very good videos from inside the car.
> Well i beat the time the car had done in Japan twice now.:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:
> ...


Well done mate........So happy for you, you must be buzzing. 
That Jun record was a good bench mark to beat, and twice, wheres Tanakas email..lol:squintdan :smokin: :smokin:

And well done Keith......He must be happy with the car, just a shame he couldnt be at pod for Jap Show, but now its official he has the fastest UK built GTR.


----------



## munro (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Keith

Very well done to you and your race team on running a 9.02 pass 

That time will put you well into the top ten fastest Skylines in the World running on street tyres:bowdown1:


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

Congrats to everyone,

would be great to see a clip of keiths car running in current guise....

I need to hear a 5" tailpipe goin up the strip! oo-er! 

Sev


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

Big Sev

You will find a video of it on his forum with a full rundown of what he got 
up to over the weekend with all the times inc.

B


----------



## SB Performance (Sep 17, 2006)

Excellent time, I have never seen Keith Cowie's GTR run with my own eyes, but hope to in the future. Heard good things and seen some good videos



Cord said:


> Not sure if I'll get banned for mentioning "he who mustn't be mentioned"  but we've been out doing a bit of testing this weekend.


Im pretty new here so sorry if I cause something but why the above?


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

SB Performance said:


> Im pretty new here so sorry if I cause something but why the above?


It's a long story, I'd use the search function........:chuckle: 

Welcome BTW :wavey:


----------



## SB Performance (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks, been browsing for a while actually, but just get a little shy with the posting :nervous: :chuckle: Im a regular poster on FTO OC, thats my proper club, but I love GTR's


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Congrats Keith, awesome times especially if this is just the shake down and testing. I don`t think it will be long before you are posting an 8 secs pass.
jas


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

well done keith, next year is going to be competitive!!!


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Cardiff R33 said:


> well done keith, next year is going to be competitive!!!


And some.... ive seen that car in the flesh, its a missile, launches like no other Skyline ive seen, the video on keiths forum doesnt do it justice..those shakedown passes yesterday are a sign of things to come, bearing in mind the track was cold and slippy.

If that car had been ready a couple of months ago on a sticky track, very quick time would have been posted IMO.


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

impressive  

i will allways remember seeing that car on a clarkson dvd (i had a scooby then)
its one of the reasons i have a skyline today. :clap:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

hahahahah:runaway: :runaway: :runaway: 



Mick


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

m6beg said:


> There you go AK-47 :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> Jun lemon www.junsuperlemon.com In car footage of the 10.2 @144 mph RWYB - Google Video
> 
> ...


Godd stuff Mick, you running the Holinger now?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Harry said:


> Godd stuff Mick, you running the Holinger now?


Yes Harry.

Mick


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Yes Harry.
> 
> Mick


hey u, get to work!!!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

763paf said:


> hey u, get to work!!!


:chuckle: :chuckle: On the Lap top in the car while driving.

Mick


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Mick, get a strain guage on the car!!!!!

Clutch!! 

Rob


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

leggus said:


> And some.... ive seen that car in the flesh, its a missile, launches like no other Skyline ive seen, the video on keiths forum doesnt do it justice..those shakedown passes yesterday are a sign of things to come, bearing in mind the track was cold and slippy.
> 
> If that car had been ready a couple of months ago on a sticky track, very quick time would have been posted IMO.


Where is Keiths Forum?


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

ditto^^


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

DON'T SHOOT THE MESSENGER!!! (this is aimed at moderators!!  )

Keiths forum


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

lol


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Great footage Mick:thumbsup: .........it's now going to do the rounds in 
East Anglia:clap: 

Great news on Keiths time aswell.........next year is going to be so competitive for the big guns and as a paying punter I can't wait to see this monsters battling it out


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

madenglishman said:


> Great footage Mick:thumbsup: .........it's now going to do the rounds in
> East Anglia:clap:
> 
> Great news on Keiths time aswell.........next year is going to be so competitive for the big guns and as a paying punter I can't wait to see this monsters battling it out



Good man.    


Mick


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Ha ha ha, just realised my link doesn't work. :lamer:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

No Cord it is a free Country mate.

Mick


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Sorry - circumventing the swear word filter is against the rules.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

and now it's been removed all together. :banned:

Cheers Cem, your pettyness cheered me up no end. How very amusing!!!!! 

(obviously it isn't Mick!!)


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

And your predictablility has not suprised me in the least.


----------



## Jonnyspeedbump (Mar 21, 2004)

Yep, congratulations Kieth :clap: , that is an incredible time! :thumbsup: And much more to come I bet!

Loved the footage of your run Mick, nice time too :bowdown1: . Felt maybe you could have given us a TopGear style commentary at the end of the run tho' lol .

Welcome SB :wavey: . I don't understand the, 'Keith Cowie being taboo' thing either!?


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Blow Dog said:


> Sorry - circumventing the swear word filter is against the rules.


Bit over the top dont you think?


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Cord said:


> and now it's been removed all together. :banned:
> 
> Cheers Cem, your pettyness cheered me up no end. How very amusing!!!!!
> 
> (obviously it isn't Mick!!)


Hi Cord

what are we *** owners .co.uk

Bye now


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Let's not even bother with what i tried to type, I can't be 4rsed with another thread going off topic with pointless bullsh1t.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Cord said:


> Let's not even bother with what i tried to type, I can't be 4rsed with another thread going off topic with pointless bullsh1t.


Its pathetic Cord, putting URL's in the swear filter shows weakness IMO.. people in the Skyline community want to be able to see other sites.. I'm sorry to Daz (Durzel) because i said i wouldnt comment again about this, but FFS blocking URL's is just pointless.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

leggus said:


> I'm sorry to Daz (Durzel) because i said i wouldnt comment again


I beg you to hold your promise.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Getting back on topic ASAP, we made some good headway at the weekend. And now that we have some good suspension/tyre settings to work from we are going to wind the boost up to squeeze some more power out of it and show Tim and the duke car a thing or 2!!!


----------



## toddrb30gtr (Nov 10, 2005)

Cord said:


> Getting back on topic ASAP, we made some good headway at the weekend. And now that we have some good suspension/tyre settings to work from we are going to wind the boost up to squeeze some more power out of it and show Tim and the duke car a thing or 2!!!



GOOD STUFF!!!! look forward to seeing it in action!! whens the next run? i want to see it before i head back to oz


----------



## Fast Guy (Jan 26, 2003)

Is Kieth going back to Shakespeare this month? (28/29th)


----------



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

Any captures of your car leggus?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I have been thinking about this.... because the new Fuujin car had its engine built by HKS in Japan, does this mean that it is not a "UK Built GTR"


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

GTRSTILL said:


> I have been thinking about this.... because the new Fuujin car had its engine built by HKS in Japan, does this mean that it is not a "UK Built GTR"


I would say you are right

*Engine built by HKS Japan

Engine mapped by the Guys from HKS Japan

Hauser Racing go to HKS Europe and copy HKS Drag R33.*

But know doubt Andy will tell us it's all Sumos own work:flame:


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

same could be said about keiths engine? where did it come from? oh on a crate from japan, then strip and checked and put back together over here! Where did the car come from? oh it was from japan imported by newera, yes most of it has changed, but still the car came from japan! :flame:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I agree Christin. But don't forget drag racing is more than just an engine. After all if that's what it was about alone, why would people spend so much toime preparing the chassis, welding the body and setting up the suspension, transmission, gearbox and all the other bits n bobs - not to mention the complex electrics.

The engine may be a significant component but I doubt in the overall scheme of things its as big a deal as all the other parts combined .


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

ChristianR said:


> same could be said about keiths engine? where did it come from? oh on a crate from japan, then strip and checked and put back together over here! :flame:


Funny, I built it and don't remember it happening like that??  

So what if Sumo got their engine in a crate from japan, there's a *WHOLE* lot more to building a drag car than a motor. I'm sick of people prattling on about drag cars as if all you need is a deep wallet and bob's your uncle an 8 second car. There is virtually no proven technology under 9 seconds and i recon every sub 9 second car has had a huge amount of R&D and originality put into it. (wether it was copied from the HKS car or not :chuckle: :chuckle: opcorn: :wavey:  )


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

Hmm, I tell you what, I dare you to go up to Geoff Hauser's workshop and tell him, to his face, that he had to copy the HKS drag car.



bobstuart said:


> I would say you are right
> 
> *Engine built by HKS Japan
> 
> ...


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

...


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I just seem to remember reading an article where a certain person had a go about all these people "buying in" 9 second cars from Japan pre-built....

Here is a question, a legitimate one. From a knowledge / skill perspective. Is it harder to put a 1000hp + engine together or strip out a car and prep it for sub 9 second runs?

The point is, are any of the super fast GTRs actually built ground up in the UK, or is it simply too cost prohibitive?


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

GTRSTILL said:


> Here is a question, a legitimate one. From a knowledge / skill perspective. Is it harder to put a 1000hp + engine together or strip out a car and prep it for sub 9 second runs?


It totally depends on who is building it, and what they specialise in. The 2 jobs maybe related, but from a skills point of view are a mile apart, Just because you understand how to modify an oil system to run 10,000rpm does not neccesarily mean you know how to set up a suspension system.



GTRSTILL said:


> The point is, are any of the super fast GTRs actually built ground up in the UK, or is it simply too cost prohibitive?


Keith's is, John's 33GTs is, Tim's Nur is, RK Ron's is, it seems that most of the sumo car is,


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Cord 

I would imagine though that because of the number of components getting the maximum power and at a curve that delivers the times must be more complex than learning how to setup your suspension. Simply down to the number of components and factors.... surely....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

you'd have thought wrong then


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

I love all of these cars, my jaw dropped at TOTB and it was pure joy to see these SKYLINES doing their thing and doing it bloody fast.

It's about Skylines, Skylines from Japan, Skylines from England, Scotland, Wales and Ireland, Twin Turbo Skylines and Single Turbos Skylines and Skylines bought, owned and run by people. People from here, people from there and people from places we never even heard of.

I don't care where they were built or who drives them, I just want to see them rip.

Peace.

Glen.
Forum Moderator.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Cord said:


> Funny, I built it and don't remember it happening like that??
> 
> So what if Sumo got their engine in a crate from japan, there's a *WHOLE* lot more to building a drag car than a motor. I'm sick of people prattling on about drag cars as if all you need is a deep wallet and bob's your uncle an 8 second car. There is virtually no proven technology under 9 seconds and i recon every sub 9 second car has had a huge amount of R&D and originality put into it. (wether it was copied from the HKS car or not :chuckle: :chuckle: opcorn: :wavey:  )


Respect where it's due! You guys know how hard it is and acknowledge each others efforts. Ignore the baiter's on here.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

soon they'll be suggesting you cast and forge all your own components, cos you're not allowed to use anything thats been on a boat!
:squintdan 
its all about Skylines guys, if a british car can compete with the japs then we are all winners

mook


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

I just want to see Skylines kick everybody elses ar$e.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

IMO it doesnt matter whether drag Skylines are UK built or imported, the Duke drag car was imported with a team, proven car..8.8 secs for a Skyline is getting it going on, who cares where it was built and who drove it.. Keiths car is not far off that time, he'll be next for sub 9 sec run, Mick will get the Lemon sub ten next season, thats all that matters, who gives a f**k where any of the cars come from.


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Hey Keith ...the streamlinings going to be soooo cool you wait ...

bullet>>>>


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Darkstar said:


> Hey Keith ...the streamlinings going to be soooo cool you wait ...
> 
> bullet>>>>


Gaz tell us more 
you doing some aero work

Bye now


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

could be ....all will be revealed in time buddy 

Gaza


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*

Another correction of someone who doesnt know what they are talking about (bobstuart):



> Engine built by HKS Japan


Yes thats right



> Engine mapped by the Guys from HKS Japan


No, HKS USA



> Hauser Racing go to HKS Europe and copy HKS Drag R33.


No thats wrong, I did take Hausers to look at the HKS car however if you can tell me which part of my car is the same as HKS's chassis I'd appreciate it - as none of it is. Let me know please.

Facts are really helpful when making an arguement :wavey: 

Sorry for the late reply, I have been in Japan.

Cheers

Andy


----------

